# Screenprinting/Embroidery Printing needed



## estuffs (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi, I need finding a few screenprint and embroidery shops for my online business with contract pricing. Is there a directory of print shops in the US? Thank you.


----------



## kathyjohnson (Apr 1, 2013)

I know one of the best custom printed labels available according to any business in Florida. L&N’s Application Specialists can help you select the material, adhesive, and size that will work best for your product or service.


----------



## WhiteLineScreen (Apr 1, 2013)

Since there's so many styles of printing now days, what kind of printing are you wanting to offer to your customers? I mean are you looking for a shop to print off single shirts or higher quantity? Do you want the shop to ship to your customer or to you? Stuff like that helps to find your best partner.


----------



## Brewed Life (Oct 30, 2012)

I tried to send you a PM but you inbox is full. Let me know if your still looking for a printer.


----------

